# Regelverstöße, deplazierte Threads, DUPs etc - hier posten

## amne

Über diesen Thread (englisch) könnt ihr den Moderatoren eine Nachricht hinterlassen falls es Regelverstöße, Duplikate oder sonstige Beiträge gbit, die Moderation benötigen könnten (z.B. Verschieben in ein anderes Forum). Bei Duplikaten bitte auch einen Link zu dem Thread angeben, der schon vorhanden ist.

Achtung: Alle Antworten in diesem Thread werden nach Bearbeitung durch die Moderatoren gelöscht.

Update 09. Juli 2012: Weiterleitung auf den internationalen Thread zum gleichen Thema, da die Bearbeitung dort deutlich zügiger erfolgt.

--Earthwings

----------

## Lloydz

Hallo,

ich hab ausversehens hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1147196.html

unter: "Diskussionsforum" gepostet. Ist in Wirklichkeit aber eine Frage zu einem Problem, was gelöst wurde, und kein Diskussionsthema.

Ich war - ohne zu gucken - davon ausgegangen, dass "Deutsches Forum (German)" bloss ein Ordnername ist und sich das eigentliche Forum darunter in Diskussionsforum befindet.

Pardon   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

